# iMessage : comment ajouter des contacts iChat ?



## Mimil5 (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Nouveau utilisateur Mac je suis sous Montain Lion, pas le meilleur os d'après tout ce que j'ai lu mais pour un newbie c'est sympa 

je souhaite être contact avec des amis déjà utilisateurs de OSx mais ils ont iChat et moi iMessage et je n'arrive pas à les ajouter dans une liste et leur envoyer des message pouvez-vous me dire comment faire ou si c'est impossible?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Mimil5


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 j'utilise Messages et n'ai pas de problème pour ajouter des contacts qui utilisent iChat.

Comment procèdes-tu pour ajouter un contact ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'utilise Messages et n'ai pas de problème pour ajouter des contacts qui utilisent iChat.
> 
> Comment procèdes-tu pour ajouter un contact ?



Je passe par > Rédiger un message > j'ajoute le nom (cela peut-être un contact sur fesse bouc ou un qui n'a que hotmail)


----------



## Mimil5 (10 Octobre 2012)

je clique sur l'icône pour créer une nouvelle conversation et je tape l'adresse mail (enregistrer dans mes contact) et là ça passe en rouge !

j'écris qd même mon message et ça met un message d'erreur qu'il n'est pas enregistrer avec imessage

merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

Tu n'es pas très explicite...

Fais ceci :

- demande à ton contact quelle est son adresse "mail" utilisée dans son compte iChat (une adresse AIM par exemple)
Cette adresse est visible pour lui dans iChat / Préférences / Comptes

- dans menu de Messages : Fenêtre / Amis
- clique sur le "+" en bas à gauche : ajouter un ami
- dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, saisis l'adresse mail iChat que ton contact t'a donnée dans "Nom du compte"
- clique sur "Ajouter"


----------



## Mimil5 (11 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses

Renaud31 quand je suis ce que tu me dit je n'ai pas de "+" voici en image :





je pense que je n'ai pas activé ce qu'il faut.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2012)

Tu es sur la liste Bonjour, là.

Je n'ai pas non plus le "+" quand je sélectionne Bonjour dans Messages / Préférences / Comptes.

Pour ma part, j'ai un compte AIM (une adresse qui finit en @aim.com), et quand j'active ce compte AIM dans les préférences, ça fait apparaitre le "+" et je peux ajouter mes contacts iChat comme expliqué précédemment.

Si tu veux créer un compte AIM, c'est ici : https://new.aol.com/productsweb/?promocode=825028

Voilà, je t'ai parlé de ce que je connais, s'il y a d'autres moyens de faire, je ne les connais pas.


----------



## Mimil5 (13 Octobre 2012)

Merci Renaud,

je vais me crée mon compte pour le chat c'est forcement ça

merci de ton aide

Mimil5


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2012)

J'utilise iChat et Messages, donc tu peux tester avec moi si besoin (par MP).


----------



## Mimil5 (13 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31,

je viens de rajouter mon compte Gmail sur message et maintenant j'ai le "+" je te fait le mp pour faire le petit test 

Merci Mimil5


----------



## Mimil5 (14 Octobre 2012)

Grâce à Renaud31 j'ai pu résoudre mon problème.

Pour les membres qui ce pose la question avoir un compte iMessage ne suffit pas.
le compte iMessage va vous permettre de recevoir les messages qui arriverons via votre numéro de portable et adresse mail configurer sur votre iPhone et iPad par exemple pour les utilisateurs qui utiliser également iMessage

pour communiquer avec des amis utilisateur de ichat (ancienne version de Message arriver sur Montain Lion) il vous faut un compte du type AIM, Jaber, Google Talk (Gmail) ou Yahoo ayant déjà un compte gmail je les simplement paramétrer pour cela :

Vous allez dans "Messages" -> "Préférences" -> "Comptes" -> "+" -> Vous sélectionnez le fournisseur et entrez nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe.

à partir de là vous pouvez allez dans le menu "Fenêtre" -> "Amis" et dans le fenêtre qui s'ouvre vous avez le 
"+" qui vous permet de rajouter enfin vos contact et discuter avec eux et si vous utiliser le même type de compte (AIM - AIM) faire du transfère de fichier, video, prise en main à distance.

Avec Renaud31 nous n'avons pas pu tester le transfère de fichier etc. car nous étions sur deux protocoles différent. Je le remercie de son aide et j'espère que mes explications sont assez claire

Mimil5


----------

